# Dov'è la discussione sulle serie tv?



## banshee (4 Aprile 2016)

*Dov'è la discussione sulle serie tv?*

...come da titolo 
Ho iniziato a vedere "True Detective" sto alla terza puntata, è un po' lentino....sarà sempre così lento? Vado avanti!?
Comunque Matthew Mc Conaughey si è rivelato davvero un grande attore. Da filmetti americanate allegre a ruoli come qui o in Dallas Buyers Club dov è eccezionale..


----------



## oscuro (4 Aprile 2016)

*Ma*



banshee ha detto:


> ...come da titolo
> Ho iniziato a vedere "True Detective" sto alla terza puntata, è un po' lentino....sarà sempre così lento? Vado avanti!?
> Comunque Matthew Mc Conaughey si è rivelato davvero un grande attore. Da filmetti americanate allegre a ruoli come qui o in Dallas Buyers Club dov è eccezionale..



Ma io sono patito....


----------



## banshee (4 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma io sono patito....


Davvero? Ma questa cosa non la sapevo! Ma perchè non lo sapevo? :rotfl: 
Non mi spoilerare niente!!
Comunque Marty non lo riesco a vede' mi evoca troppo Natural Born Killers...


----------



## Nicka (4 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ...come da titolo
> Ho iniziato a vedere "True Detective" sto alla terza puntata, è un po' lentino....sarà sempre così lento? Vado avanti!?
> Comunque Matthew Mc Conaughey si è rivelato davvero un grande attore. Da filmetti americanate allegre a ruoli come qui o in Dallas Buyers Club dov è eccezionale..


È lento, ma ha una fotografia spettacolare...
Se non sbaglio nella prossima puntata c'è un piano sequenza di 6 minuti spettacolare, girato benissimo. Cosa non semplice coi piani sequenza.
Non è una serie allegra né vivace, è molto riflessiva, in genere a me non piace molto come genere, ma io l'ho apprezzata particolarmente.. 
Stavo anzi pensando di riguardarla...
La sigla poi è bellissima!


----------



## banshee (4 Aprile 2016)

Comunque per una ex fumatrice è difficile da sopportare. Mi fanno venire voglia di fumare ogni tre minuti


----------



## oscuro (4 Aprile 2016)

*Si*

Ray velcoro.....adoro Collin farrell....ed è facile capire perchè...


----------



## Nicka (4 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ray velcoro.....adoro Collin farrell....ed è facile capire perchè...


A me il 2 non è piaciuto per niente...


----------



## banshee (4 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> È lento, ma ha una fotografia spettacolare...
> Se non sbaglio nella prossima puntata c'è un piano sequenza di 6 minuti spettacolare, girato benissimo. Cosa non semplice coi piani sequenza.
> Non è una serie allegra né vivace, è molto riflessiva, in genere a me non piace molto come genere, ma io l'ho apprezzata particolarmente..
> Stavo anzi pensando di riguardarla...
> La sigla poi è bellissima!


Prossima 3 o 4? Sono alla 3 quando 


Spoiler



marty scopre che l'amante c ha uno e fa  un casino.. [\SPOILER]


----------



## Nicka (4 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Prossima 3 o 4? Sono alla 3 quando
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Nella quarta dovrebbe essere...
Io un po' ci guardo a certe cose ed è fatta davvero bene...


----------



## Nicka (4 Aprile 2016)

Ban, hai sbagliato codice per lo spoiler!!!! 

È questo!!! /


----------



## banshee (4 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ban, hai sbagliato codice per lo spoiler!!!!
> 
> È questo!!! /


Eh ho visto, refuso del cell ma non riesco a modificare il messaggio, mi da errore...


----------



## Falcor (4 Aprile 2016)

La prima stagione è un CAPOLAVORO. La seconda mi ha fatto venire conati a raffica.

La prima inizia lenta, quasi si è tentati di mollare ma poi boom. Il piano sequenza di dieci minuti è spettacolare. Mattew Mcqualcosa meritava il golden globe. Unico neo la voce di Pino Insegno. Non aveva nulla a che fare col personaggio. Serie da vedere in lingua coi sottotitoli.

Nota la scena in cui nel doppiaggio cambiano una battuta a sfondo sessuale per renderla meno esplicita. Cosa da dittatura koreana.


----------



## banshee (4 Aprile 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> La prima stagione è un CAPOLAVORO. La seconda mi ha fatto venire conati a raffica.
> 
> La prima inizia lenta, quasi si è tentati di mollare ma poi boom. Il piano sequenza di dieci minuti è spettacolare. Mattew Mcqualcosa meritava il golden globe. Unico neo la voce di Pino Insegno. Non aveva nulla a che fare col personaggio. Serie da vedere in lingua coi sottotitoli.
> 
> Nota la scena in cui nel doppiaggio cambiano una battuta a sfondo sessuale per renderla meno esplicita. Cosa da dittatura koreana.


Matthew invece doppiato da Adriano Giannini, top.
L hai visto Dallas Buyers Club? Lui è immenso.
La scena del doppiaggio modificato in che puntata è, te lo ricordi?


----------



## Ross (4 Aprile 2016)

True detective 1 nettamente sopra la media. invidio chi non l'abbia ancora vista.

Deludente la seconda stagione...


----------



## Falcor (5 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> L hai visto Dallas Buyers Club? Lui è immenso.
> La scena del doppiaggio modificato in che puntata è, te lo ricordi?


Si l'ho visto e devo andare controcorrente, lui è sicuramente un grande attore ma quel film non mi ha sconvolto più di tanto.

Non ricordo precisamente, finiscilo di vedere e poi ne parliamo anche perché è davvero una cavolata di scena 

Comunque Alexandra Daddario è la protagonista della scena, ma tu ovviamente non guardi quelle scene con l'attenzione di noi maschietti


----------



## Ross (5 Aprile 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Si l'ho visto e devo andare controcorrente, lui è sicuramente un grande attore ma quel film non mi ha sconvolto più di tanto.
> 
> Non ricordo precisamente, finiscilo di vedere e poi ne parliamo anche perché è davvero una cavolata di scena
> 
> Comunque Alexandra Daddario è la protagonista della scena, ma tu ovviamente non guardi quelle scene con l'attenzione di noi maschietti


Alexandra Daddario! Chi mi hai ricordato.... :tette:


----------



## Spot (5 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ...come da titolo
> Ho iniziato a vedere "True Detective" sto alla terza puntata, è un po' lentino....sarà sempre così lento? Vado avanti!?
> Comunque Matthew Mc Conaughey si è rivelato davvero un grande attore. Da filmetti americanate allegre a ruoli come qui o in Dallas Buyers Club dov è eccezionale..


Brava ban!
Io ho scoperto un'altro ottimo poliziesco inglese, broadchurch. Sto alla incasinatissima seconda stagione


----------



## Brunetta (5 Aprile 2016)

Per me True detective 1 è talmente bello che non ha fatto apprezzare il 2 come avrebbe meritato. La scena del 2 dello scontro decisivo l'ho rivista più volte perché è perfetta.


----------



## banshee (5 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> True detective 1 nettamente sopra la media. invidio chi non l'abbia ancora vista.
> 
> Deludente la seconda stagione...


presente :up: ho appena iniziato..!


----------



## banshee (5 Aprile 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Si l'ho visto e devo andare controcorrente, lui è sicuramente un grande attore ma quel film non mi ha sconvolto più di tanto.
> 
> Non ricordo precisamente, finiscilo di vedere e poi ne parliamo anche perché è davvero una cavolata di scena
> 
> Comunque Alexandra Daddario è la protagonista della scena, ma tu ovviamente non guardi quelle scene con l'attenzione di noi maschietti



okkappa, vado avanti allora..

ehehe si immagino, l'ho vista nuda nella puntata 2 e posso capire con quanta attenzione la possa guardare un uomo


----------



## banshee (5 Aprile 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Brava ban!
> Io ho scoperto un'altro ottimo poliziesco inglese, broadchurch. Sto alla incasinatissima seconda stagione


piano piano arrivo pure io  sempre con qualche annetto di ritardo :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (5 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me True detective 1 è talmente bello che non ha fatto apprezzare il 2 come avrebbe meritato. La scena del 2 dello scontro decisivo l'ho rivista più volte perché è perfetta.


ma sono da vedere entrambi secondo te? cioè, mi faccio scaricare pure la 2?


----------



## Brunetta (5 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ma sono da vedere entrambi secondo te? cioè, mi faccio scaricare pure la 2?


Senz'altro. Poi Colin Farrel ha il suo perché.

Chi è la tizia di cui parlavate? Che superficiali questi uomini!


----------



## banshee (5 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Senz'altro. Poi Colin Farrel ha il suo perché.
> 
> Chi è la tizia di cui parlavate? Che superficiali questi uomini!


l'amante di Marty... Vabbè te la fanno vedere come mamma l'ha fatta così, tutto un botto, gli fa un certo effetto.

ok avviso il pusher di mettere a scaricare la 2. Mi sta già rimediando House of Cards


----------



## Nicka (5 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> l'amante di Marty... Vabbè te la fanno vedere come mamma l'ha fatta così, tutto un botto, gli fa un certo effetto.
> 
> ok avviso il pusher di mettere a scaricare la 2. Mi sta già rimediando House of Cards


Bellissimo House of Cards...
In ogni caso puoi vedere anche la 2 di True Detective, ma non partire con l'idea che sia la stessa cosa. Fai conto che hanno usato lo stesso titolo e basta.


----------



## banshee (5 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Bellissimo House of Cards...
> In ogni caso puoi vedere anche la 2 di True Detective, ma non partire con l'idea che sia la stessa cosa. Fai conto che hanno usato lo stesso titolo e basta.


ok ok :up:

sono rimasta indietrissimo sulle serie, lui non le vede quindi le guardo quando sono sola..

mi parlano stra bene di Mr Robot, chi lo sta vedendo?


----------



## Nicka (5 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ok ok :up:
> 
> sono rimasta indietrissimo sulle serie, lui non le vede quindi le guardo quando sono sola..
> 
> mi parlano stra bene di Mr Robot, chi lo sta vedendo?


Pure il tuo si rompe il cazzo con le serie?! 
Il mio mi maledice ogni volta che lo convinco a iniziarne una... :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (5 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Pure il tuo si rompe il cazzo con le serie?!
> Il mio mi maledice ogni volta che lo convinco a iniziarne una... :rotfl:


si rifiuta proprio, non gli va di seguire qualcosa in più puntate, vuole vedere qualcosa dall'inizio alla fine. quindi sono film, insomma...però adora i Griffin


----------



## Nicka (5 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> si rifiuta proprio, non gli va di seguire qualcosa in più puntate, vuole vedere qualcosa dall'inizio alla fine. quindi sono film, insomma...però adora i Griffin


Secondo me se si incontrano nasce l'ammmmmore...


----------



## banshee (5 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Secondo me se si incontrano nasce l'ammmmmore...


uniti sotto la bandiera dell'anti gattismo :rotfl: comunque io sto cercando di convincerlo a prendere il gatto. la mia strategia è: un gatto terrebbe lontani gli altri gatti dal giardino e il nostro lo abituiamo a non fare danni  (come no..)


----------



## Nicka (5 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> uniti sotto la bandiera dell'anti gattismo :rotfl: comunque io sto cercando di convincerlo a prendere il gatto. la mia strategia è: un gatto terrebbe lontani gli altri gatti dal giardino e il nostro lo abituiamo a non fare danni  (come no..)


E fu così che si trovò la casa invasa di gatti...



Spoiler



ODDIO STO MORENDO!!!!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Falcor (5 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chi è la tizia di cui parlavate? Che superficiali questi uomini!


Non è una tizia. È LA TIZIA 

Comunque House of Cards merita ma col tempo stanca. Però è fatta strabene. Le puntate dirette da Robin Wright sono di una perfezione assurda.

Sui gatti stendo un velo pietoso. Io li odio ma non so perché ogni donna importante nella mia vita ne possiede uno.

Uizi, so che mi leggi. Non mi avrai. Odieró sempre quei batuffolini pucciosi.


----------



## Tulipmoon (5 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Senz'altro. Poi Colin Farrel ha il suo perché.
> 
> Chi è la tizia di cui parlavate? Che superficiali questi uomini!



E pensare che mio fratello crede di assomigliarci...porello.


----------



## Tulipmoon (5 Aprile 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Non è una tizia. È LA TIZIA
> 
> Comunque House of Cards merita ma col tempo stanca. Però è fatta strabene. Le puntate dirette da Robin Wright sono di una perfezione assurda.
> 
> ...



Come non amarle...quando ti tolgono perfino il tuo stesso cibo ...piccole bestioline approfittatrici.


----------



## Ross (5 Aprile 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Senz'altro. Poi Colin Farrel ha il suo perché.
> 
> Chi è la tizia di cui parlavate? Che superficiali questi uomini!





banshee ha detto:


> l'amante di Marty... Vabbè te la fanno vedere come mamma l'ha fatta così, tutto un botto, gli fa un certo effetto.
> 
> ok avviso il pusher di mettere a scaricare la 2. Mi sta già rimediando House of Cards



Beh diciamo che la mamma della ragazza in questione è stata proprio brava a farla così. 
Fa un certo effetto è vero, di solito non mi impressiono per così poco. 
Ma qui stiamo parlando di una delle serie TOP degli ultimi anni, quindi mentre fa il suo show è corretto osservare bene le luci, le inquadrature, i dialoghi, le manette... :mexican:

House of cards? Gran bel prodotto, ma lontano anni luce da true detective...


----------



## Nicka (5 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> House of cards? Gran bel prodotto, ma lontano anni luce da true detective...


Sì ma...
Kevin Spacey...


----------



## Ross (5 Aprile 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sì ma...
> Kevin Spacey...


Quando si blocca all'improvviso, ti guarda dritto negli occhi ti dice qualcosa di tagliente...vale il costo del biglietto!

(True detective resta true detective...però.)


----------



## Falcor (5 Aprile 2016)

No ma vogliam parlare della scena finale della seconda stagione (mi pare). Quando Frank sbatte le nocche sulla scrivania e fa quello sguardo sornione. Cioè quei dieci secondi valgono l'intera stagione.


----------



## Nicka (5 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Quando si blocca all'improvviso, ti guarda dritto negli occhi ti dice qualcosa di tagliente...vale il costo del biglietto!
> 
> (True detective resta true detective...però.)


Lo ripeto:

Sì ma...
Kevin Spacey...

Mi ritiro in buon ordine...


----------



## Falcor (5 Aprile 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> E pensare che mio fratello crede di assomigliarci...porello.


Ora che me lo dici è vero. Gli somiglia a Colin Farrell. Ma ha anche un che del Mettiu Mecconaghi del 94 con una spruzzatina del Brus Uillis di Kill Bill


----------



## Ross (5 Aprile 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Ora che me lo dici è vero. Gli somiglia a Colin Farrell. Ma ha anche un che del Mettiu Mecconaghi del 94 con una spruzzatina del Brus Uillis di Kill Bill



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (5 Aprile 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> Come non amarle...quando ti tolgono perfino il tuo stesso cibo ...piccole bestioline approfittatrici.
> View attachment 11476


uddiiu *_* che meraviglia gattosa!! :inlove:


----------



## Tulipmoon (5 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> uddiiu *_* che meraviglia gattosa!! :inlove:



Grazie!!! Tanto bellina quanto stronzina....


----------



## banshee (5 Aprile 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> Grazie!!! Tanto bellina quanto stronzina....


capisco bene, la mia era stronzettissimamente dispettosa  l'ho adorata.


----------



## Tulipmoon (5 Aprile 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Ora che me lo dici è vero. Gli somiglia a Colin Farrell. Ma ha anche un che del Mettiu Mecconaghi del 94 con una spruzzatina del Brus Uillis di Kill Bill





Ross ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



si vabbè gli garberebbe! A dire il vero lui sostiene di essere di base come Matt Damon, con un tocco di Tom Cruise e Colin Farrel.
Secondo me di Matt Damonone ha preso solo il groppone, di Colino i sopracciglioni e di Tom Cruise la modestia....ma forse sono una sorella acida:rotfl:


----------



## Ross (5 Aprile 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> si vabbè gli garberebbe! A dire il vero lui sostiene di essere di base come Matt Damon, con un tocco di Tom Cruise e Colin Farrel.
> Secondo me di Matt Damonone ha preso solo il groppone, di Colino i sopracciglioni e di Tom Cruise la modestia....ma forse sono una sorella acida:rotfl:


Cattivella sicuramente!!!


----------



## Tulipmoon (5 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Cattivella sicuramente!!!


:angeletto:


----------



## Nocciola (5 Aprile 2016)

Tulipmoon ha detto:


> Grazie!!! Tanto bellina quanto stronzina....


Troppo forte
La mia è la regina delle stronze


----------



## Tulipmoon (5 Aprile 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Troppo forte
> La mia è la regina delle stronze


Ahah


----------



## passante (5 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ...come da titolo
> Ho iniziato a vedere "True Detective" sto alla terza puntata, è un po' lentino....sarà sempre così lento? Vado avanti!?
> Comunque Matthew Mc Conaughey si è rivelato davvero un grande attore. Da filmetti americanate allegre a ruoli come qui o in Dallas Buyers Club dov è eccezionale..


sì è abbastanza lento. ma a me è piaciuto. completamente diverso dal primo, meglio non avere aspettative in proposito... se non ne hai vai avanti 

 e concordo: Mc C. in Dallas Buyers è stato forse al suo meglio.


----------



## banshee (12 Aprile 2016)

ok sono all'ultima puntata, finito la settima ieri sera...

intanto:



Spoiler



lo so che è scorretto e non si fa etc etc ma Lisa ha fatto proprio bene ad andare da Maggie. Ho detestato Marty che le è entrato in casa per gelosia, ma pensa te. Sposato, con famiglia, quella single, lei cerca di farsi la sua vita e lui fa il matto. 
secondo poi, Rusty è fantastico. Sempre più fan di MMC, altro che belloccio palestrato, è veramente bravo.
Terzo, la quarta puntata con la ripresa dello scontro a fuoco nel quartiere degli spacciatori.... TOP.


----------



## Falcor (12 Aprile 2016)

E lo scopri ora che è bravo? 

Comunque si quella scena è spettacolare, davvero il top.

Comunque se sei arrivata a quel punto posso svelarti il mistero del doppiaggio alterato 



Spoiler



In pratica in una scena c'è la Daddario che chiama Marty con fini smaialecciosi e gli dice nella versione originale che ha voglia di prenderlo nel culo, o un concetto molto simile. Ma dice chiaramente culo. Nella versione italiana le fan semplicemente dire che ha voglia di farlo da dietro che non vuol esattamente dire mettimelo in culo. bigottismo italico.


----------



## banshee (12 Aprile 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> E lo scopri ora che è bravo?
> 
> Comunque si quella scena è spettacolare, davvero il top.
> 
> ...


aspetta ma 



Spoiler



non è la Daddario... è la seconda amante, Beth, quella che faceva la prostituta e lui la incontra quando indagava sulla Lange.. si si è vero lei gli dice "prenderlo dietro", però poi dice "non l'ho mai fatto" quindi si capisce... comunque lo avrei dovuto vedere in lingua originale, si..


----------



## Falcor (12 Aprile 2016)

Nono è la Daddario. Quella che dici te è un'altra scena.


----------



## banshee (12 Aprile 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Nono è la Daddario. Quella che dici te è un'altra scena.


...l'ho visto ieri.... 



Spoiler



lei è Beth.. è la seconda amante, siamo nel 2002, lui la incontra in un negozio lei fa la commessa...lei lo riconosce e gli dice "tu sei il poliziotto che indagava su Dora, mi hai conosciuta quando stavo in quella casa etc etc" e poi vanno a letto assieme. Poi c'è la scena della telefonata....Maggie gli trova le foto sul cellulare... so sicura, è quella nuova...


----------



## Falcor (12 Aprile 2016)

Spoiler



Quindi dici che è la tizia giovane che incontrarono una prima volta in quella specie di comune di zoccole?Ci sta che mi ricordi male. Comunque il succo non cambia, hanno cambiato un particolare per renderlo meno esplicito maledetti loro. E comunque la tizia ha poco da invidiare alla Daddario. Lei è una delle protagoniste di Banshee, una serie tv che penso ti piacerebbe, e non solo per il nome


----------



## banshee (14 Aprile 2016)

adesso capisco questa tavola....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: 

"il defibrillatore per quanto il segaligno attacca coi pipponi ":rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: muoio...! 

http://www.fumettologica.it/2014/09/zerocalcare-true-detective/


----------



## Falcor (14 Aprile 2016)




----------



## Spot (14 Aprile 2016)

Ciao passante!
Ieri sera ho finalmente iniziato Sherlok. Non sapevo fosse scritta da Moffat... adoro.
Lui sceglie sempre protagonisti affascinantissimi tra l'altro 
Vado a fare qualche pensiero sporco su di lui. Grazie


----------

